# Timeshare on Wikipedia and references



## Leturno (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi all,

I was reviewing the article on 'Timeshare' found at Wikipedia, "the free encyclopedia that anyone can edit", and found it very lacking. Anybody can update this article on Wikipedia but when I do I would like to cite some references to the article from TUG. Are there articles on TUG's website that are publically available and may support a better understanding of Timeshare?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeshare

I personally believe TUG should be an authoritative source on Timeshare.

Scott


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Nov 26, 2005)

Leturno said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I was reviewing the article on 'Timeshare' found at Wikipedia, "the free encyclopedia that anyone can edit", and found it very lacking. Anybody can update this article on Wikipedia but when I do I would like to cite some references to the article from TUG. Are there articles on TUG's website that are publically available and may support a better understanding of Timeshare?
> 
> ...


I wrote the Timesharing 101 article on the Advice pages, with copyright granted to TUG.  I generally give anyone permission to excerpt as long as the excerpt includes a reference back to the original article at TUG.


----------



## Leturno (Nov 27, 2005)

T_R_Oglodyte said:
			
		

> I wrote the Timesharing 101 article on the Advice pages, with copyright granted to TUG.  I generally give anyone permission to excerpt as long as the excerpt includes a reference back to the original article at TUG.



Steve,

Excellent, that was one of the items I was thinking of but I was not sure if it was linkable for non-members.

Scott


----------



## Leturno (Nov 27, 2005)

Leturno said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> ...
> 
> ...



I just made a major revision to the Timeshare Article on Wikipedia. Thank you Steve for your input.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Timeshare

Feel free to continue beyond my humble edits. 

Scot


----------



## KristinB (Nov 27, 2005)

I would suggest that the section on color time follow the one on methods of use.  The concept of color and the acronyms for RCI & II are meaningless without understanding that timeshares can be exchanged and that those are the two major exchange companies.


----------



## Leturno (Nov 29, 2005)

KristinB said:
			
		

> I would suggest that the section on color time follow the one on methods of use.  The concept of color and the acronyms for RCI & II are meaningless without understanding that timeshares can be exchanged and that those are the two major exchange companies.


 
Kristin,

Excellent suggestion. I take it you mean physically follow 'below' the section on methods of use. 
When I have time I will make that edit. Anybody can edit that page so feel free to do so.

Scott


----------

